# Ammonia Burn



## zorro13 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone has a picture of what ammonia burn looks like or where I could find a picture on the web. I know the fish get white streakes but I would like to know exactly what it looks like.

Thanks


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

It loks like fuzz on their body...almost looks like you could scrape it off if you got em out of the tank...

I know its not a pic, but hey, worth a shot!


----------



## mlwoods007 (Aug 16, 2005)

here's one


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

As you see in that picture included in the last post, it is usually a patch of discoloration on the fishes' body. It can either be white patches or darker colored patches (usually darker colored when it's healing or if it's a scar).
~Taylor~


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

thats a pretty bad looking burn


----------

